# Prostate problems and the CF



## CanadianForces12 (26 Jun 2012)

Good day,

I am 25 years old with 5 years in and I am seeking advice from members of the CF Medical Group regarding a prostate related illness I have been dealing with for three months called prostatitis (inflammation of the prostate gland). On the 29 of Mar 12, I was diagnosed with acute prostatitis at a local hospital. Antibiotics were given to me at that time (Septra) and symptoms went away in a week. 

However, after almost a month, the symptoms came back and I was put on a stronger antibiotic (Ciprofloxacin) for a month and again the symptoms disappeared but came back as soon as the treatment was over. A transrectal ultrasound recently revealed that my urethra was not going into my prostate the way it should and that it was the cause of my symptoms (no idea how that caused my symptoms). I was then told  I was gonna need surgery soon. 

Sorry for the long story, here are my questions:

1- anyone had that kind of surgery before or know what it involves and the convalescence period after the operation (doctors on the base have no idea because they never saw this before);

2- if the surgery doesn't work and that I still have that disease, will I be put on a TCat;

3- as anyone ever been medically released 3b for prostatitis.

Prostatitis is a really messed up disease that can really ruins your quality of life and your relationship with your spouse. Symptoms for me include pelvic and perineal pain that comes and goes and difficulty urinating to say a few. Anyone has any experience dealing with that disease or know somebody that does and what happened to them. I have recently been put on admnistrative duty (no TCat or restriction ... yet) until the surgery and I'm afraid I will stay there if it doesn't work. 

I am physically fit and able to do whatever I'm told to do but the pain that come and goes at the worst place of your body and the fact that this disease is affecting badly my relationship with my better half is really destroying my moral.

Thank you for your help,


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jun 2012)

If I were in your situation, the issue of being on TCat would not be my up most concern.

Worry first about the surgery, and hope it is successful. 

Temporary Category after surgery is normal, and is required so that you heal up properly afterward. If everything goes well, and the surgeons correct the problem, there should be no requirement for anything to shorten your military career.

As for your question 1, there is nobody here that can give you that answer either. We are in the same boat as the doctors you talked to earlier.

Q 2 & 3, people generally do not get released because the medical condition is treatable. If it is untreatable, and/or it interferes with your employment, then you will be released. The CF has retained people who are cancer survivors, for instance. If the surgery does not work, and your condition impairs your work, you will be put onto a Permanent Category.

Sorry, I can not relieve your fears any more than this. Good Luck.


----------



## CanadianForces12 (26 Jun 2012)

Thank you for a honest answer. 

I know I should be more worried about the surgery but the fact that my career is in jeopardy over this is terrifying (especially at 25). What's even worse now is that since I have been put on administrative duty, everybody at work know about my medical condition. Also since I'm on a new schedule now, it's impossible for me to go see my better half who still lives in the city of my last posting (which causes a lot of problems for her). 

I know I should try to step up but I might be facing in the near future health, career, financial and relationship problems all depending on one surgery and since I'm on administrative duty, I'm stuck doing nothing all day except to think about it. I tried asking to be back on work (my real one) yesterday and was told no until the surgery is done.

I told my CoC today that if the surgery was not successful. I would be putting in a voluntary release since I cannot fulfill DAOD 5023-0. Before this I never even went once for sick parade at the base hospital and I'm not gonna play TCat-PCat in an office doing nothing for more than a year for a few entitlements.

Thank you for your help,


----------



## dangerboy (26 Jun 2012)

CanadianForces12 said:
			
		

> What's even worse now is that since I have been put on administrative duty, everybody at work know about my medical condition.



I don't know anything about medical issues, but this statement concerns me.  My view is that only your C of Comd should know anything and it should be treated confidential and not be discussed.


----------



## medicineman (26 Jun 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about medical issues, but this statement concerns me.  My view is that only your C of Comd should know anything and it should be treated confidential and not be discussed.



Ditto.

MM


----------



## CombatDoc (26 Jun 2012)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I don't know anything about medical issues, but this statement concerns me.  My view is that only your C of Comd should know anything and it should be treated confidential and not be discussed.


Actually, your CoC is not entitled to know about your medical condition.  They should know your Medical Employment Limitations, prognosis for return to full duties, and any requirements for sick leave.  If I was the one with prostatitis, I certainly wouldn't be in a hurry to discuss with my CoC.  Do your MELs support "administrative duty", which is normally an O4 TCAT with appropriate limitations?


----------



## medicineman (26 Jun 2012)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> Actually, your CoC is not entitled to know about your medical condition.



However, many members will tell the boss what's happening...especially when they show up with a chit like that (sedentary duties only) and no visible signs of injury/illness.  I always told patients that in reality, it really isn't any of their bosses' business, they just need to employ you as the MEL's dictate...even when it doesn't make sense.  To keep alot of things at bay, people are open with their CoC...it's their right to pass that info along if they feel like it, but the CoC should respect that member's right to privacy if they do so.

MM


----------



## CanadianForces12 (26 Jun 2012)

I wasn't in a hurry to tell my CoC about my medical condition. Actually, I tried to hide it from them as long as I could (like someone said they don't have to know). The problem is that after a month and a half dealing with this disease, I had an allergic reaction to a prescription drug and had to call 911. Therefore, they were informed by the MPs that I was at the hospital because of an allergic reaction to an antibiotic given for prostatitis.

I don't have any MEL or wasn't given any sick leave so far since the doctor told me that I was physically fit. I was than told by the same doctor that it was up to my CoC to make me do whatever they want until I had surgery.


----------



## medicineman (26 Jun 2012)

Interesting...

MM


----------



## exabedtech (26 Jun 2012)

Hope it all works out for you with the surgery.  

I was released 3b a few years ago over kidney stones.  Never missed a day of work with it, never missed a task or deployment, was and still am in pretty damn good shape and was top of the merit list in my trade.  Didnt matter... system put me on PCat which led to release a few months later.  My advise is to hope for the best, but plan for the worse.  Voluntary release sounds nice in principle, but it could deny you benefits that you deserve.  You didnt ask for this problem, it just happened.  That's what 3b is for.

Again, really hoping it all works out


----------



## medicineman (26 Jun 2012)

There is/was clear direction regarding folks with kidney stones and people were released as a result of those directions...not prostatitis.  Apples and oranges - seen many people get prostatectomies in the CF and go back to normal work after if they recover as expected.

MM


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Jun 2012)

I have no personal experience with this, just wanted to wish you the best of luck on your recovery!


----------



## Armymedic (26 Jun 2012)

CanadianForces12 said:
			
		

> The problem is that after a month and a half dealing with this disease, I had an allergic reaction to a prescription drug and had to call 911. Therefore, they were informed by the MPs that I was at the hospital because of an allergic reaction to an antibiotic given for prostatitis.



What base are you in?

That is a severe breach of your personal medical confidentiality, and the MPs who reported those details to you chain of command should be reprimanded. 


The most they should report is that you called 911 due to an emergent medical condition.

That's it, that's all.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (27 Jun 2012)

Dude I feel your pain, I have dealt with chronic prostatitis on and off for the past year.  My advice is stay away from the Antibiotics a lot of times doctors will give them to you for prostatitis when they are not really required.  The disease sucks but with some lifestyle changes the pain and discomfort will become manageable to the point where you won't even notice it.  Hit me up on PM and I will give you my experiences with this really shitty disease.  BTW I am 25 as well and have a spouse so I know exactly what you are going through.

Oh by the way, if I were you I would suggest you get a second opinion on that surgery, you really do not want to be messing around with stuff down there.


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2012)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> What base are you in?
> 
> That is a severe breach of your personal medical confidentiality, and the MPs who reported those details to you chain of command should be reprimanded.
> 
> ...



Hence my quip earlier...



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Interesting...
> 
> MM



MM


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Jun 2012)

CanadianForces12 said:
			
		

> I told my CoC today that if the surgery was not successful. I would be putting in a voluntary release since I cannot fulfill DAOD 5023-0. Before this I never even went once for sick parade at the base hospital and I'm not gonna play TCat-PCat in an office doing nothing for more than a year for a few entitlements.



Let the system kick you out if it wants, but don't go on your own. There's tons of threads in here with people trying to fight to change their VR into a 3B because you get exponentially more in benefits. You can use those benefits to move on to a new career instead of starting at ground zero, which you don't need coupled with health problems.


----------



## CombatDoc (27 Jun 2012)

CanadianForces12 said:
			
		

> I don't have any MEL or wasn't given any sick leave so far since the doctor told me that I was physically fit. I was than told by the same doctor that it was up to my CoC to make me do whatever they want until I had surgery.


If you don't have MELs and are fit full duties, why do you think that you're going to be medically released?


----------



## captloadie (27 Jun 2012)

I hope that the OP can find a treatment that will resolve his medical issue and get him back to his career without limitations. Best of Luck.

From a CoC point of view, I find it a little disheartening that many members feel the need they have to hide the fact they are having medical problems. I don't blame the medical staff because I understand the privacy concerns, but it does irritate me when I hear the phrase often repeated that the CoC doesn't need to know anything but the MELs. I don't think most of us are out to boot everybody in the CF who has a medical problem. I would like have someone come to me early in the process to say they are having an issue (no need to give specifics), it might require some time off for treatment, or a change in work routine, or maybe not be sent a tasking because of med appointments, medications, etc.  This is preferable than being blind sided by a faxed copy of MELs or a sick chit six months into an ongoing issue. Have we really lost that much trust?


----------



## CanadianForces12 (27 Jun 2012)

To Rider Pride : I should have been more precise about what happened. Actually I am a MP myself and the MPs that responded to the call are good people with who I am working with on a daily basis. I don't blame them for telling my CoC about my medical condition, I would have probably done the same without thinking of the consequences. 

The one thing that tick me off is the fact that a SAMPIS report was done on this incident which states that I was sent to the hospital for an allergic reaction to a prescription antibiotic for a prostate infection. Since it's on SAMPIS, any MP, Commissionnaire or any other Military Member that has access to that program anywhere in Canada can search my name, easily find the file and know my medical condition. Since I am now on administrative duty, everybody is now interested in why I am there and they can look on SAMPIS for an answer (if somebody didn't tell them first).

To Stymiest : I will send you a PM today.

To PuckChaser : I know that I should wait for a 3b if it happens but I really don't feel like being stuck in an office for over a year (maybe more) doing almost nothing (it's already been a few days and I'm starting to become crazy). 

To CombatDoc : Actually the doctors I spoke with told me that prostate problems are not something that can get you medically released (in theory). The problem is that I'm not deployable right now until the issue is fixed because I need to see a doctor every few weeks to see if my symptoms are improving or not. Prostatitis is something that is treatable but in a lot of cases, it takes weeks, months or even years before it goes away (sometimes it never goes away completely). I doubt that the CF will wait years for it to go away if it ever does and neither will I if I'm stuck in an office.

To captloadie : Most people are afraid of informing their CoC because they don't want to be looked down upon, be given special privileges or be put on administrative duty. In my case I was afraid that I would be put off shift if they knew about the situation and that's exactly what happened (like I said the doctor doesn't care if I'm on shift or not). Working on shift was the only way that I could change my mind lately and was also the only way I could see my better half (because of the schedule). 

Thank you for your help,


----------



## Szczep (9 May 2013)

I wander how many CF members have issues with prostate? I had the nasty type: prostate cancer and had to be removed.  There were couple of CF personel going to the urologist from our base for the same thing. I believe medical world had done some studies re: cancer in CF but i have not seen anything published about it. 
Regular mantra is: comes with age and nobody knows why.  Has anybody been sucessful in puting a claim with VAC? on what grounds?
I know of one firefighter from Comox who done it and did win (after taking a layer)- based on exposure to chemicals in his trade. I found it on internet.
Any other winners with VAC with this condition?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Armymedic (9 May 2013)

Szcep,
Every male eventually develops some degree of prostate cancer, as you also noted.

So no....it is unlikely to be attributed to related military service.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 May 2013)

Szczep said:
			
		

> I wander how many CF members have issues with prostate? I had the nasty type: prostate cancer and had to be removed.  There were couple of CF personel going to the urologist from our base for the same thing. I believe medical world had done some studies re: cancer in CF but i have not seen anything published about it.
> Regular mantra is: comes with age and nobody knows why.  Has anybody been sucessful in puting a claim with VAC? on what grounds?
> I know of one firefighter from Comox who done it and did win (after taking a layer)- based on exposure to chemicals in his trade. I found it on internet.
> Any other winners with VAC with this condition?
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.



I am sure more then you think.  The thing about prostate problems is most men are embarrassed by it and don't want to talk about it with other people so they suffer in silence.  This can lead to a whole host of problems such as depression, anxiety, relationship problems, etc...

I am 26 and have suffered from Chronic Prostatitis for almost two years.  It is the worst feeling in the world and their are some days where I don't even feel like going to work.  I have gotten to the point now where I am learning to control my symptoms but it is a hard go.  When it first happened I was very depressed as you literally feel like shit all the time and always are in a state of general malaise.  The two worst things for me are alcohol and caffeine and they immediately set me off  and my prostate goes haywire.  This is discouraging because two things I used to love: coffee and beer are now off limits for me... I still manage to slip up sometimes and drink a little booze but I try now to stay away for the most part.

I have been to see multiple GP's but so far nobody has found anything that cure's me.  I have been on Bactrim and am now on Cipro but so far it has not done anything to relieve my symptoms.  The doctor is going to send me to a specialist if it doesn't improve with this treatment he is trying.  I personally feel my symptoms are muscular and nerve related.  Most of the relief I get comes from vigorous exercise which I do a lot of.  In that regard it is good because my constantly inflammed prostate pushes me harder in the gym because it is the only time I feel 100% and I am in top physical shape because of it.  

So far it has not affected my job as an Infantry Officer but it is a shitty condition and I don't wish it upon anyone, mostly because I think the psychological symptoms you have are just as bad as the physical symptoms.  I don't talk very often about this with anyone other then my doctor but in case their are others out there that suffer from prostate problems just know that you are not alone!  If anything this has made me take a hard look at myself and get rid of some of my old bad habits (hard partying, drinking) and realize that this isn't the end of the world and their are worse things that could happen to me.


----------



## GAP (15 May 2013)

:goodpost:


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (15 May 2013)

On another note, the military medical system, from my personal experience is not that great at dealing with more complex health problems; such as the one which has afflicted me over the past number of years.  The sick parade/cattle herding system ensures that people with more serious medical problems are sometimes brushed over.  This is not entirely the systems fault as the system, especially at the major bases, is heavily overburdened.  I can't even begin to count over the past two years how many tests I have had done (urinalysis, PSA, MRI) and not once has the base hospital properly followed up with me.  Any follow up has been purely on my own accord and if I was not proactive with my own health I would quickly be passed over.  

Just getting a follow up with the same doctor is a challenge at times, I am now seeing the same doctor regularly but this was only after I sent an email on the DWAN to this Doctor that I did not want to see another Doctor as this would require me to begin at zero again the same old crap, telling my story over and over again.  The worst part was that I was being given the run-around by the receptionists and the other staff, it was only once I emailed the Doctor directly and circumvented the usual CoC that I got the proper care.  If it was this daunting for me I can only imagine how much trouble it is for the junior soldiers at my unit who don't have the advantage of rank on their side.

If this sounded like a ***** session, sorry that was not my intent, I want to tell people that your health is your *OWN RESPONSIBILITY*, I learned that the hard way by being too passive at first and simply falling in with the rest of the herd and now nearly two years later I am finally going to see a specialist.  Do whatever you need to do to keep yourself in fighting shape, even if that means pissing someone off because you didn't follow protocol because at the end of the day it is your life and you only get one.


----------



## Teager (15 May 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> On another note, the military medical system, from my personal experience is not that great at dealing with more complex health problems; such as the one which has afflicted me over the past number of years.  The sick parade/cattle herding system ensures that people with more serious medical problems are sometimes brushed over.  This is not entirely the systems fault as the system, especially at the major bases, is heavily overburdened.  I can't even begin to count over the past two years how many tests I have had done (urinalysis, PSA, MRI) and not once has the base hospital properly followed up with me.  Any follow up has been purely on my own accord and if I was not proactive with my own health I would quickly be passed over.
> 
> Just getting a follow up with the same doctor is a challenge at times, I am now seeing the same doctor regularly but this was only after I sent an email on the DWAN to this Doctor that I did not want to see another Doctor as this would require me to begin at zero again the same old crap, telling my story over and over again.  The worst part was that I was being given the run-around by the receptionists and the other staff, it was only once I emailed the Doctor directly and circumvented the usual CoC that I got the proper care.  If it was this daunting for me I can only imagine how much trouble it is for the junior soldiers at my unit who don't have the advantage of rank on their side.
> 
> If this sounded like a ***** session, sorry that was not my intent, I want to tell people that your health is your *OWN RESPONSIBILITY*, I learned that the hard way by being too passive at first and simply falling in with the rest of the herd and now nearly two years later I am finally going to see a specialist.  Do whatever you need to do to keep yourself in fighting shape, even if that means pissing someone off because you didn't follow protocol because at the end of the day it is your life and you only get one.



The part in yellow is very important for people. Members need to know when it is ok to break protocol and when it has to do with your life I feel that it is ok. Any member who has gone through the release process or put a VAC claim in has probably had to piss people off in order to make sure there health and future life is taken care of.

All the best to you RoyalDrew and keep up the good fight.


----------

